# Game 1: Nets @ Raptors, Apr. 21st



## speedythief

I had a big game thread put together but really the time for that is over.

It's playoff basketball--execution is everything, style is nothing.

Saturday, 12:30 PM EST, TSN/ESPN

Enjoy the series, kids.

"Unos, dos, tres, catorce..."

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_BbXT3lSSk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_BbXT3lSSk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TriDoub5

It's cuatro not catorce.
Anyways, this series should be very exciting.:cheers:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

So it begins. This series is going to be unreal.

I'm really hoping that RJ has a slow start to the series. That's what I'll be looking for on the Nets side. 

For the Raps i'll be looking for the defense that AP and Joey bring on the wings. Do Carter and AP match up on both sides of the court? Look for Bosh to get to his sweet spots and to the free throw line with reckless abandon. I think TJ will come out fairly conservatively, gaining momentum as the game goes on. Look for Jose to take that jumper from the top of the key almost every time they cheat on the screen.

Man oh man. I hope I can fall asleep tonight.


----------



## madman

SkywalkerAC said:


> Man oh man. I hope I can fall asleep tonight.


same here, i have gitty for it to start for a while, i really wish i couldve gotten tickets though


----------



## speedythief

TriDoub5 said:


> It's cuatro not catorce.


Tell Bono.


----------



## crimedog

TriDoub5 said:


> It's cuatro not catorce.
> Anyways, this series should be very exciting.:cheers:


actually it's catorce...it's a U2 song that is part of the raptors intro...so take up the bad sequencing/spanish with bono. maybe he doesn't like the numbers 4 through 13. 

Can't wait to get underway. Can anyone say they would be this excited to play the wizards tomorrow? Sure it will be a lot more challenging, but this is gonna be a great series. It's gotta be the most intriguing first round match up. The essence of pressure for both teams.


----------



## JS03

This is going to be a crazy game. Can't wait!


----------



## Who-C

Very pissed, i have an exam tomorrow at 2 so ill miss it, and i have an exam at 7 on tuesday. So i miss the first two games. Im gonna record them and turn my phone off, not gonna check the internet just gonna try to watch the game as if it was live. Hopefully the ACC will be rockin and we can get game 1.


----------



## TJ Ford

> Very pissed, i have an exam tomorrow at 2 so ill miss it, and i have an exam at 7 on tuesday. So i miss the first two games. Im gonna record them and turn my phone off, not gonna check the internet just gonna try to watch the game as if it was live. Hopefully the ACC will be rockin and we can get game 1.


OUCH!! Glad I don't have an exam tomorrow. Anyways, let's hope we get off to a good start. I am SO excited. Aren't you all?? 
:twave:


----------



## speedythief

I'm pretty glad this is an afternoon game. The less time they have to think about this game the better. Hope they all get a good sleep tonight and report to the ACC tomorrow morning ready to rip some throats.


----------



## crimedog

Who-C said:


> Very pissed, i have an exam tomorrow at 2 so ill miss it, and i have an exam at 7 on tuesday. So i miss the first two games. Im gonna record them and turn my phone off, not gonna check the internet just gonna try to watch the game as if it was live. Hopefully the ACC will be rockin and we can get game 1.


Saturday exams and night exams...I already hated them...now for your sake, I hate them even more.


----------



## anniebananerz

Let's Go Raptors!!! :yay:


----------



## Slasher

I don't remember where I read this, but the Nets will be flying back to New Jersey after the first game. 

They will then fly back to Toronto for Game 2. 

For a team downplaying all these distractions, it sure does seem to be bothering them.


----------



## bruindre

Good luck, Raptors. I can't say I know jack **** about how your team plays, but I've gotta commend you on a solid year, and hope it carries over into the playoffs.


----------



## chocolove

Man I hope i can wake up tomorrow, thats like 9:30 pst at least I can watch most of it before I head off to work. I think iam gonna miss this whole series because of work which sucks hard


----------



## crimedog

bruindre said:


> Good luck, Raptors. I can't say I know jack **** about how your team plays, but I've gotta commend you on a solid year, and hope it carries over into the playoffs.


Thanks! Good luck to the warriors...great run for a well deserved playoff spot. Monta Ellis was one of the most impressive young players I saw at the ACC this year...he's gonna be a good one.


----------



## madman

Slasher said:


> I don't remember where I read this, but the Nets will be flying back to New Jersey after the first game.
> 
> They will then fly back to Toronto for Game 2.
> 
> For a team downplaying all these distractions, it sure does seem to be bothering them.


hahaha thats pretty funny


----------



## elsaic15

pat riley is doing the same thing with his team. stop looking for things that arent there


----------



## kconn61686

crimedog said:


> actually it's catorce...*it's a U2 song that is part of the raptors intro...so take up the bad sequencing/spanish with bono. maybe he doesn't like the numbers 4 through 13.
> *
> Can't wait to get underway. Can anyone say they would be this excited to play the wizards tomorrow? Sure it will be a lot more challenging, but this is gonna be a great series. It's gotta be the most intriguing first round match up. The essence of pressure for both teams.


the catorce (14) after tres (3) commemorates U2's 14th alubm.


----------



## kconn61686

elsaic15 said:


> pat riley is doing the same thing with his team. stop looking for things that arent there



its not their fault they don't know what teams do in the playoffs, they just havent been there that long


----------



## SickGame

kconn61686 said:


> its not their fault they don't know what teams do in the playoffs, they just havent been there that long


Hot damn, you're funny.
Don't post if you have nothing constructive to say. It's junk like this that ruins productive threads.


----------



## Timbaland

Who-C said:


> Very pissed, i have an exam tomorrow at 2 so ill miss it, and i have an exam at 7 on tuesday. So i miss the first two games. Im gonna record them and turn my phone off, not gonna check the internet just gonna try to watch the game as if it was live. Hopefully the ACC will be rockin and we can get game 1.


I actually had a ticket for game 1 but I had to sell it cause I also have an exam at 2. It's the worst, it's gonna be electric in the ACC. 

I'm also recording it and avoiding all human contact until I can watch it. Damn school, always interfering with the Raptors.


----------



## ANTONIO_65

Go raptors!!!cheers from Spain.
un saludo


----------



## Rhubarb

Looking forward.


----------



## TJ Ford

chocolove said:


> Man I hope i can wake up tomorrow, thats like 9:30 pst at least I can watch most of it before I head off to work. I think iam gonna miss this whole series because of work which sucks hard


Ouch. That's gotta hurt. Well, enjoy the minutes that you DO watch. :clap:


----------



## Zoltan

is Eddie house going to play for the Nets, because I'm watching Raptors Tv with one of the earlier nets/raptors game, and to me this guy is a
really good shooter. Joey graham(i think) was guarding him and eddie basicaly torched him on the offense


----------



## madman

so is joey and mo going today? i heard mo might be and nothing about joey


----------



## shookem

I'm super pissed because I too will miss this game. I'll have to stay up until 2:30 this morning to watch the Raps game in a hour, which I will gladly do. At least RapsTV have all the other games on tonight to ease my pain.

So if you're buying Beer in the Don Mills and Eglinton area today expect some ****ty service from your not-so-friendly neighbourhood beer guy.

*I'll be listening to the game on radio but I generally consume each game at least twice, if not more. Reason #1 for having RapsTV, it saves my butt a lot of the time.


----------



## ballocks

i think jose's being underrated not only for this series, but especially for this game. i haven't heard a word about him yet. way too much focus, imo, on "tj vs jason". i don't think that's the matchup at all. i think the point is that it's "tj *&* jose vs jason" and whether the nets can handle the persistence of the raps throughout 48 minutes- how many of those can j-kidd play at a top level? we can run it for an entire game ourselves- can new jersey? we'll see.

peace


----------



## anniebananerz

They're handing out red t-shirts at the gates. Get ready for a sea of red in the stands! :yay:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

just bought tics for game 2 122 18 3,4 196 a piece.


----------



## crimedog

nice...i got some lower bowls for game 5. managed to get them for face value. 

bill russell has lost a step...let's take a break and get him off the panel.


----------



## Mr_B

if you guys got sopcast to can watch the Espn brodcast and damn its a sea of red at the ACC


----------



## TRON

Refs are definetely on NJ's side today........pure B.S

Raps have to be bleeding to get a call, where NJ gets any questionable ticky tack


----------



## Mateo

Ford was both fantastic and detrimental. He took too many shots, and although he made most of them, you can't expect that to continue the whole game. By the end of the quarter the team was standing around watching Ford.


----------



## JS03

Lets go Raps!!!


----------



## firstrounder

Not happy with the refs so far...

Garbage foul calls on Bosh and the travel call on Bargs? 

Then all the no-calls on their guys when we get fouled! 

BTW why are we wearing a sea of RED? Our home colour is white, and it certainly looks stupid that our fans are wearing the colour of the Nets... We should wear a sea of white from now on as that will ensure that we never have this mistake again!

Sheesh what a mess up that was!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Raps with some unforced errors and have given up some bad offensive boards. Poor defensive rotations too.

Bogus calls on Bosh and traveling on Bargnani. 

TJ Ford took over the quarter when Bosh left. Good to see.

Go Raps!


----------



## firstrounder

Raps arent playing their game...they aren't passing around like normal, they are playing too much 1 on 1 basketball and jacking up outside shots...

We need our big men to get under the basket!


----------



## firstrounder

The inexperience is really showing so far...we aren't playing Raptors basketball at all so far...its as if our players are all trying to beat the Nets individually.

Maybe its because the young guys are so jacked up for it that they are trying to do to much, but geez, lets get back to Raps ball.


----------



## firstrounder

Hump! Do the Hump-dee-hump!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Left-handed follow from the Hump. Man he's got some finesse to go with his power.

Vince Carter creating off the dribble pretty easily. Thankfully he should be getting some bench time pretty quick here.


----------



## Mateo

enough is enough, put bosh back in. Raptors aren't going to be successful when Juan Dixon is the best scorer on the floor.


----------



## firstrounder

Nets are playing Raptors game! They are making all the extra passes and finding the open men.

Mopete has got to start knocking down those wide open 3's!

I am &$#^$%ing steamed right now with these refs!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

here we go


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Bosh back in. 

Raps down by 8.


----------



## crimedog

we need to move the ball. 

slow start is expected. we need to hang in though and stay close going into half. hopefully the jitters will be gone in the second half. 

jose has to stop pounding it. that's what he's supposed to not do.


----------



## seifer0406

I hope the Raps can keep it close in the first half. The second half I expect the players to come out less tight.


----------



## chocolove

Man the Raps really struggling in the first half. Also that Bill Russell interview was really awkward


----------



## firstrounder

every damn shot is an outside shot...why arent we taking it inside????


----------



## chocolove

The crowd is really getting to Carter it seems


----------



## firstrounder

Did Juan Dixon just take 4 straight shots in a span of 15 seconds?

HOG.


----------



## Mateo

Second quarter = proof Calderon is better than Ford.


----------



## seifer0406

Our guards need to stop taking shots from 20 feet out.


----------



## firstrounder

Dixon again with a costly turnover while trying to do too much. GEEZ.


----------



## seifer0406

Jason Collins is ballin'


----------



## firstrounder

Bargs Was Clearly Fouled On That Turnover...wheres The Bloody Call???????


----------



## firstrounder

And why is Bosh back on the bench with only 2 fouls? As soon as he came back in we made a run...

We are playing horrible with him out of the game.


----------



## firstrounder

Now Parker misses the 2 freebies...

I could not have imagined a poorer performance from the Raps in the 1st half of this one.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

**** AP, hit your free throws. 

poor first half. time to regroup and adjust.

turnovers killed us.


----------



## Jam City 15

*Baiting will not be tolerated*


----------



## anniebananerz

This was a poor first half. The team came out with playoff jitters and that's led to a bunch of turnovers. There've been a few questionable calls on the part of the referees as well. We need to do a better job of establishing our players.


----------



## chocolove

I wish we still had purple as the colour that seperated us from other teams cause the sea of red is kinda weird when the nets are wearing red


----------



## crimedog

firstrounder said:


> Bargs Was Clearly Fouled On That Turnover...wheres The Bloody Call???????


I don't think so...he should have had the presence of mind to just come down with it. He can win a jump ball against Wright. Why throw it away like that. 

Couldn't have played much worse than that.


----------



## NeoSamurai

playoff experience is playing a factor in this game right now. raps out of sync on offense and that creates transition opportunities for the Nets who are capitalizing on it...

those last 2-3 mins of the 2nd, we didnt take one shot i think...they were all turnovers...


----------



## anniebananerz

chocolove said:


> I wish we still had purple as the colour that seperated us from other teams cause the sea of red is kinda weird when the nets are wearing red


Yeah. Though, the Nets red isn't even red. It's more orange than red, if you ask me.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

seifer0406 said:


> Jason Collins is ballin'


there really is a first time for everything.


----------



## anniebananerz

Jam City 15 said:


> *Baiting will not be tolerated*


Funny. I could say the same to the man in your display picture: Wince.

EDIT: Oh sorry. Not man. I meant baby.


----------



## seifer0406

Chris Bosh needs to stay on the floor and out of foul trouble the rest of the way. And Dixon and Ford need to feed him the damn ball.


----------



## Q8i

Wow.. The Nets Are Funni--
CB4 Aint Even Playn Much And We're Down By 10.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

Going to be tough to come back from 10 down. 

TJ the only Raptor to have a good first half.


----------



## More

Can someone explain how Bosh plays *10* minutes in a half in a playoff game? I know about the 2 fouls, but what the **** is Mitchell is doing?

I can't understand how people consider Ford a pass first point guard. Sure he averages 8 assists, but when he makes some shots he thinks he is the man and takes all the wild shots, like the one he took just after being in the bench. Although the Raptors can't hit a jumpshot to save their lives...

Awful half by the Raptors...


----------



## seifer0406

I'm curious to what adjustments Mitchell make in the second half.


----------



## Jam City 15

anniebananerz said:


> Funny. I could say the same to the man in your display picture: Wince.
> 
> EDIT: Oh sorry. Not man. I meant baby.


*Baiting will not be tolerated*


----------



## Charlie Brown

Jam City 15 said:


> *Baiting will not be tolerated*


Don't come over the other teams board looking to pick a fight.

All that does is ruin their thread, and eventually ours.

Show some class.


----------



## NeoSamurai

Jam City 15 said:


> *Baiting will not be tolerated*


keep your pants on, theres still a 2nd half of basketball to play...

raps need to get Bosh going offensively so that the Nets need to double and we can get some ball movement and find the open three on the wings...other than that we've done fairly well defensively against Carter, but guys like RJ and Moore and Nachbar are picking up the slack...


----------



## seifer0406

We don't have any mods here to take care of trolls?


----------



## anniebananerz

Steve Javie is officiating this game? 

Ironic.


----------



## anniebananerz

Jump ball is won by The Nets.


----------



## NeoSamurai

kidd is playing real well on both ends outside of shooting the ball...


----------



## anniebananerz

51-47. Raptors have come out much better. 

Carter picks up his fourth foul.


----------



## Dee-Zy

4th FOUL!!!!!!!!!!


SUCK IT CARTER!!!!!!!!!!!!`


----------



## anniebananerz

TJ FORD! Count it and a foul! :yay:


----------



## seifer0406

haha, Vince is going to cut his wrists on the bench.


----------



## seifer0406

Tj!


----------



## anniebananerz

We keep biting on RJ's pump fakes. :S


----------



## seifer0406

Collins is scoring a month worth of baskets in 1 game.


----------



## NeoSamurai

what a bounce pass by kidd...incredible


----------



## seifer0406

Damn Kidd, what a point guard.


----------



## anniebananerz

Damn. 12 turnovers for the Raps already.


----------



## anniebananerz

RJ is killing us.


----------



## anniebananerz

Good defence by the Raps. 24 second violation for the Nets.


----------



## anniebananerz

Bosh and Mitchell are irate with the officials.


----------



## Mr_B

wheres the foul?


----------



## TRON

not getting much from the Parker/Graham backcourt, I'd love to see Sam try something else

RJ is a nightmare matchup for this team, we just don't seem to have anyone that can stick on him


----------



## TRON

Oh yah I almost fogot....F#%@ Steve Javie!!


----------



## chocolove

****, wheres Joey's short leash, hes getting abused.


----------



## anniebananerz

Parker with the three!


----------



## NeoSamurai

RJ playing real well...really exposing Joey on offense...


----------



## anniebananerz

Dammit. Nets have opened up an eleven point lead again.


----------



## anniebananerz

SINK THOSE FREETHROWS! Gah!


----------



## anniebananerz

****. If our offence isn't going for us, at least play some better defence.


----------



## anniebananerz

TJ with a sick block!


----------



## NeoSamurai

the confidence TJ has right now needs to rub off on his teammates...these guys need to get going and cut the lead down to single digits hopefully by the end of the 3rd...


----------



## Dee-Zy

**** **** ****!!!!!!!



raps playing like ****.


I like TJ's leadership, he is taking up a lot of space. really getting into his teamate when they are not doing welll

Bosh is not making good decisions in the 2nd half


----------



## anniebananerz

The Refs are honestly pretty inconsistent today.


----------



## anniebananerz

If Juan Dixon isn't going to make his shots, at least bring back Mo since he can actually play some D.


----------



## Dee-Zy

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Somebody slap ALL the raptors please, wake them the **** up!!!!!!!!


----------



## crimedog

i guess the good news is this is the worst game we've played since boston, so you would hope we could do a little better in the next game. 

Kidd is one of the all time greats. 

Bosh has sucked. no energy...not hitting the glass, not taking it to the hoop.


----------



## NeoSamurai

first 4 mins of the 4th are gonna be huge...need to cut this lead down to 8ish by that time...need for our bench to outplay their bench during this time and get some momentum running in our favor...we say its our strength, well its now time to show it...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

****. Seems like the Nets keep sending players to the floor around the hoop to trip us up.

AP and Bosh with very subpar games.


----------



## Dee-Zy

one player I am VERY pleased with is Rasho. Really stepping up.


----------



## firstrounder

Unbelievable that the Nets minus VC are killing us by 13 points.

What a joke.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

anniebananerz said:


> TJ with a sick block!


That was pretty crazy...I'm looking forward to seeing the highlights to see it again.


----------



## anniebananerz

We can't make a bloody effin' shot.


----------



## firstrounder

Is Bosh playing scared? Sure looks like it with his pathetic attempt up against Boone.

Surprise surprise the Raps go 0-2 after 2 Nets misses to start the quarter. A great chance to make up 4 points gone.


----------



## NeoSamurai

just take joey out of this game...he has his good nights but today isnt one of them...


----------



## firstrounder

Graham = should have been out of this game a long time ago.

He is playing just horribly. Where is Mo? Why does Graham keep getting so many chances?


----------



## Dee-Zy

We are not playing our game right now, we are letting nets play their game.

Graham hasn't been good, WHY is he on carter????? Sure Carter has been a non factor, but Mo should be the one in there. Graham isn't doing ****.


----------



## anniebananerz

The Nets are handing us opportunities with all their turnovers and sloppy ball-handling but we're not taking them. :S


----------



## firstrounder

There are some games where you feel like we have a chance to come back.

This is not one of them.


----------



## JS03

Damnit Joey.


----------



## Dee-Zy

huge 3 to cut it down to 10

I expect Parker to step up in the 4th

I hope Bosh will as well


----------



## anniebananerz

Dee-Zy said:


> We are not playing our game right now, we are letting nets play their game.
> 
> Graham hasn't been good, WHY is he on carter????? Sure Carter has been a non factor, but Mo should be the one in there. Graham isn't doing ****.


Exactly. Plus, Mo has some playoff experience and I think will be better than Graham.


----------



## Dee-Zy

firstrounder said:


> There are some games where you feel like we have a chance to come back.
> 
> This is not one of them.






argh, please don't say that. the main reason is that you are very right

I still have faith though. Raps just cannot lose.


----------



## firstrounder

Grab The Facking Rebound Bosh!

He had it then gave it away...ends up in VC with a trip to the line.


----------



## chocolove

Not a good game at all, I am so disappointed. The Raps came out with so much promise too.


----------



## Dee-Zy

hahahahahahahahaha carter running away from humph like a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch


----------



## anniebananerz

Now this is the Raptors basketball I love.


----------



## firstrounder

Do The Hump!

Do The Hump-dee-hump!


----------



## firstrounder

Wow and just like that we turn a switch! KEEP IT UP THIS TIME!


----------



## firstrounder

Now can we PLEASE get Graham out of the game?


----------



## anniebananerz

CB has not been making good decisions. Graham needs to be put on the bench now.


----------



## Pnack

firstrounder said:


> There are some games where you feel like we have a chance to come back.
> 
> This is not one of them.


You don't know what you speak of.


----------



## firstrounder

Well at least we should have an exciting finish!

By the way anyone else getting sick of seeing the same Bosh 3pt vs the 76ers in the "plays of the season" by Miller Genuine Draft commercial?

You would think they would show more than just that play since its the PLAYS of the season.


----------



## Pnack

I would give anything to be in the ACC right now!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

hahahaha, Jose pumping up the crowd


I LOVE THAT GUY!!!!!!!!



BC really picked up great players, AP and JC are playing like they've played in the playooffs all their life. It really shows that they've been in big games.

Graham is the one that needs to step up


----------



## Dee-Zy

Humph is really awsome for us on the boards.

Officiating is poor in this game though, a lot of good calls but plenty of bad ones.


----------



## anniebananerz

Get Joey out NOW.


----------



## Pnack

It's all about getting stops right now. Get the rebound, and make sure Bosh gets touch everytime down the floor.


----------



## NeoSamurai

dont jump when carter's having a bad shooting game...when he goes to the line, thats when he'll start stroking it from the perimeter...

damn it joey


----------



## Dee-Zy

graham REALLY pissing me off


----------



## Pnack

Bosh with the beauty pass!!!


----------



## firstrounder

OK, WTF...WHY IS GRAHAM STILL IN THIS GAME?

MISTAKE AFTER MISTAKE AFTER MISTAKE AFTER MISTAKE...

Is he sucking off Sam?


----------



## anniebananerz

I love Jose! :yay:


----------



## Dee-Zy

Calderon Mutha****aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pnack

Omg....i Love This Game!!!!


----------



## chocolove

OMG is TJ getting ready to check back in?


----------



## seifer0406

Jose!


----------



## TRON

sit down Darrick Martin!!!!\


----------



## Pnack

Shoot that Martin are you kidding me?


----------



## anniebananerz

Wow. Total miscommunication on the part of the Raps.


----------



## Pnack

There is still so much time left, I can't see the Raps loosing this game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

carter with the signature fade away shot in the 4th


argh, bad pass, that sucks. even on TV I thought I saw AP was standing there.


----------



## chocolove

man, after this game i might have to quit my job so i can watch the playoffs


----------



## Mateo

bosh to the line


----------



## Dee-Zy

OMG I forgot how much of a flopper collins is. He is a decent defender. Nothing amazing though.


----------



## TRON

Graham has look shook all game, this is where a Vet like Mo Pete might be a better option


----------



## seifer0406

If the Raps played like this in the first half we would be leading by like 15.


----------



## Dee-Zy

nets zone is working too well against us. its so frustrating.


----------



## anniebananerz

And Joey G is still in the game.


----------



## Dee-Zy

GET JOEY OUTTA THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he is too slow , Carter is killing him on that first step every ****ing time


----------



## anniebananerz

What kind of a call is that?!


----------



## Pnack

Time for TJ Ford!!! plzzzz


----------



## TRON

wow, refs aint missing a thing on those loose ball fouls


----------



## NeoSamurai

win or lose, Sam hasnt made the necessary adjustments...


----------



## anniebananerz

Not good. Not good. Not good!


----------



## chocolove

damn, we were so close


----------



## anniebananerz

A foul should've been called on Kidd long before that.


----------



## Mateo

i think it is time for ford. calderon has come back down to earth and to be honest, they need someone to pull a Mike James, and Ford would do that.


----------



## NeoSamurai

that Nachbar three from the wing really helped the Nets settle their nerves in the 4th...if they win (which is most likely from this point), you can look to that point as a possible reason why


----------



## Dee-Zy

this game is painful to watch


----------



## firstrounder

Graham was the difference in this game.

There was absolutely NO EXCUSE for Mitchell to leave him in the game as he continued to make mistake after mistake.

The only way Smitch could get away with leaving him in is if we came back to win.

There were a number of factors that lead to this soon to be loss, but the biggest one, and the one that Sam had the most control over was Graham.

Mopete should have been in this game for the 4th quarter. No doubt.

Mitchell/Graham has me steamed right now.


----------



## NeoSamurai

beautiful set play from the timeout


----------



## chocolove

Bosh with the and 1. He could of been playing like that the whole game if it werent for those fouls


----------



## Dee-Zy

agreed that TJ needs to come in.

argh


----------



## Dee-Zy

YES, BOSH WITH THE AND ONE!!!!!!!!!


too bad Bosh hasn't been like this since the beg of the 2nd half


----------



## chocolove

game over, moore with the offensive rebound...


----------



## TRON

can anyone rebound? my goodness


----------



## anniebananerz

Carter just blew past Graham forcing the Raptors defence to go in to help and gave an open look away. :S

92-88 30 seconds remaining.


----------



## kindred

This is typical raptors again...We had our chances yet we cannot grasp them...


----------



## Dee-Zy

WHAT THE **** WAS THAT!?!?!?!?!!??????????


Moore with the rebound in the middle of 4 raps!?!?!?!?!???????????


----------



## anniebananerz

****. We're done.


----------



## firstrounder

WOW.

We just choked again.

NJ has given us every opportunity to take this game and we can't do it.

How the HELL Moore got that rebound is a joke. There is NO WAY he should have got that.


----------



## chocolove

well, we can definitely win this series, we just gotta stop playing graham unless he torching the guy on offense


----------



## TRON

wow, Vince Carter goes 5-19 with only 15 points and we still loose


----------



## anniebananerz

Bring in some of our clutch players - TJ, Mo.


----------



## chocolove

parker with a beauty of a 3, might be too little too late


----------



## anniebananerz

Mo looks like he'll be entering the game for Joey, hopefully.


----------



## firstrounder

Three cheers for Joey Graham and Sam Mitchell!

Graham was a piece of swiss cheese tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy

TJ is pissed


----------



## anniebananerz

Parker For Three!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

AP with a biiiiiiig 3


----------



## firstrounder

We are going to lose a game in which VC went 4-19 in shooting.

He is not going to continue such cold shooting throughout the series, and I am worried.


----------



## TRON

our backcourt production was almost non existant tonight

Parker with 16, Graham with 4 points in over 30 freakin minutes

Sam WTF are you thinking????


----------



## Dee-Zy

****


----------



## seifer0406

It's time for our secret weapon. It's Mopete time.


----------



## firstrounder

WOW.

Absolutely no effort by Graham to try and save that ball after the missed 3 by Parker.
TJ or Calderon or even Mopete would have dove into the crowd to save that one.


----------



## kindred

Can we freaking start mopete or even luke jackson next game? Graham is dong absolutely nothing....


----------



## anniebananerz

Noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dee-Zy

painful


just painful.


----------



## firstrounder

Sam should be raked over the coals for sticking with Graham all game.

Horrible coaching.


----------



## seifer0406

It's up to Mitchell to make adjustments and have the Raptors bounce back. We can beat this team if we even play to 80% of our potential. Today was not even close.


----------



## anniebananerz

I seriously want to know why the **** Sam kept Joey in the game.


----------



## TRON

Kidd definetely won this matchup, he played like a true playoff vet

TJ, 21 points and only 2 assists didn't do a good job running the team at all, trying to take it upon himself to score instead on being the PG


----------



## Dee-Zy

gnani with only 14 min????


I hope it is because they feel he is not 100% yet, because he is our X factor IMO.

Nobody can guard him. He needs more min, especially since graham got 35. During all the time that Carter was out, Gnani should of came in for Graham.


----------



## Dee-Zy

we did not play our game at all.

Can somebody explain to me why Humph and Graham got so many min?????

humph played nice, but we need Rasho and Gnani out there.


----------



## TRON

I don't know how much to expect out of Bargs right now, it's too bad cause we really need him


----------



## kirk_2003

supposely Graham is the best wing rebounder we have..


----------



## slash_010

anniebananerz said:


> I seriously want to know why the **** Sam kept Joey in the game.


thats what i wanted to know why too? goodness.. nothing he did today was impressive. TJ should have been in there instead. this bull. Bosh was useless untill the 4th when he decided to attach the basket, except for his last shot.. fade away? TJ should have been in this game. Mitch didnt know how to coach this game.


----------



## speedythief

That was really frustrating, but the Nets showed weaknesses as well.

Surprised to see Bosh and Bargnani both snakebitten to begin the series.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

BS win by the Nets, no doubt the Raps will bounce back!


----------



## speedythief

Also, I think Sam kept Joey in the game because of the comfort level Carter has playing with Peterson.


----------



## jerkstore

Good game, you guys have the best fans in the league... at least againt Vince. TJ played great, Parker, Calderon..scary.


----------



## TRON

> Originally posted by speedythief
> 
> Also, I think Sam kept Joey in the game because of the comfort level Carter has playing with Peterson


whatever the reason, I'd love to hear Sam's rationale for going with Joey throughout the game, when he was clearly not productive on offense or defense.

and when it wasn't working, he didn't yank Joey like we've seen many times this year


----------



## TRON

neither team really seemed to play at a high level today, I expect to see much better basketball played from both sides

tough loss, but it's good to back in the playoffs!!!!


----------



## narrator

Awful refereeing. Not sure why Mitchell stayed with Graham the whole game. I'd have rather seen Peterson play since his defense is just as good and he provides better offense. I think he kept Bosh out too long in the first half, too (though I understand the strategy - it just didn't work out like he hoped). That said, the one in-bounds play that worked (direct pass to Bosh in the post) was a good call. Humphries played really well. He's changing my opinion of him quickly in the last couple of weeks.

The Raps need more screens for Parker and they need to get Bosh established in the post for game 2. I also think Peterson should play more. If Mitchell wants to play Graham, he should throw Peterson and Graham at Carter the entire game to wear him down. Kidd looked tired at the end of the game, too. Ford and Calderon can wear him down easily.


----------



## narrator

speedythief said:


> Also, I think Sam kept Joey in the game because of the comfort level Carter has playing with Peterson.


That's a good point. Never thought of that... Maybe Parker on Carter then?


----------



## DWADE4

Like I said before it was going to be hard for the Raptors to get used to the playoffs. We over achieved then what we was suppose to in the regular season, which is a good thing. But the lack of experience shows why they raptors couldnt get over that hump. I want the Raptors to win this series, I said it before and people on this board didnt agree, the Raptors will likely lose this series because playoffs are all about match ups. Nets 4-2


----------



## speedythief

Parker had RJ, though Jefferson was eating him up... its like we are a man down all of a sudden with Peterson not playing. Graham shouldn't be getting 35 minutes, especially with the way he was playing.


----------



## mysterio

terrible pessimism here


----------



## streetballa

Graham played like **** in that game.


----------



## SickGame

No one played well, who are we kidding?
Bosh turned it up far too late (non-existant in the third)
Though Calderon got the team back into the game, I still feel Ford should've seen the floor in the fourth, especially the way he was playing.
Bargnani looked like a true fish out of the water/rookie.
Graham should've have gotten those kind of minutes and he was obviously out of his element after a while. 
MoPe was also innefective in the minutes he had.

I mean there was really no positive to take out of this game outside of the point guard play. Poor coaching, poor play, poor shot selection, it was a frustrating display.

But it was one of the weaker games I've seen the team play in along time and I doubt it will continue, so I'm still optimist. I find that Jefferson going off for 30 poinst is alot more damaging than Vince, because Vince finds open teamates with such ease compared to R.J., I'd rather have Vince focus on just shooting and getting his, and let Jefferson struggle.
If you payed attention, Vince was pretty much responsible for every point the Nets had in the last two minutes. Hit a lay-up, 3/4 from the FT line, got the assist on the backbreaking 3 by Nachbar.


----------



## TJ Ford

Why is everyone calling TJ in the 4th quarter? Calderon was playing beautifully. TJ wouldn't have won us the game. Also in the first half, TJ was playing 1 on 5. He tried to score by himself all the time.

I don't know why Graham was still in the game. He didn't show any kind of effort on defence. What is up with that???

Mo Pete should get more burn. He deserves it.

NJ defence really stymied Bosh. He couldn't really get it going. They were very physical with him.

Referees allowed a lot of contact in this game. I think they evened things out for both sides.

Until next time, let's hope we even this series on Tuesday.


----------



## flushingflash

win or lose the series this is still great experience for bosh, bargnani, ford etc.... this team will be even better next year.


----------



## lucky777s

The Nets defense on the perimeter really caused big problems for the Raps. We couldn't get open shots. They contested most of our 3's and were in our shooters faces all night. Their game plan may have been to turn our PG's into scorers and not let them get the other guys going. That's why Bargnani struggled too. If you noticed when the Raps passed the ball around the perimeter they were forced 3 feet back of the line which we have not seen all year.

Sam said he would be fine if NJ decided to post up Kidd all game. They did it early and it hurt us badly. They went after TJ and Dixon every time they had a mismatch down low.

MoP was horrible in his limited minutes. It was the only time all game VC looked comfortable and he got easy looks as soon as Mo was on him. Dixon's size was a problem on both ends. Couldn't get a clean shot off at times and was a target on D.

The refs made some tough calls against the Raps in the first half. A number of travel calls like the one on Bargs where he was fouled and the one on Joey as he blew by for a sure dunk hurt badly.

TJ played OK tonight given how the other Raps didn't bring much to the table early. But it was Jose that led the comeback and deserved the chance to finish the game.

Parker made some tough shots late but struggled getting his shot off as well. Nets were surprisingly good at bothering our jumpshooters all night. Big problem if it continues.

29 points from the Nets bench did us in when combined with the tough D.


----------



## Mr_B

AllEyezonTX said:


> BS win by the Nets, no doubt the Raps will bounce back!


I agree 100% even though I was mad about the loss at 1st, after getting a chance to sit down and think about it it struck me, we didn't play our game for 3 qtrs and the 1 qtr we somewhat played our game(not completely) we out score Nj and make a game of it now factor in the Nets probably gave us there best punch and the fact that their win is a direct result of us playing sloppy,weak defense and turnovers not to mention that a few of the guys look nervous out there then I'm not worried at all if the Raps play there game then the series is a lock for us. remember our 1st playoff series vs the knicks when Vince was ice cold and we couldn't figure out whats wrong? its the same deal here Raps just gotta play their game that all lol @ the raps playing a terrible game but only losing by 5 don't hit the panic button yet guys have some faith


----------



## Aurelino

Mr_B said:


> factor in the Nets probably gave us there best punch and the fact that their win is a direct result of us playing sloppy,weak defense and turnovers not to mention that a few of the guys look nervous out there then I'm not worried at all if the Raps play there game then the series is a lock for us.


How did you come to the conclusion that this is the best the Nets can play, esp with Carter's poor shooting game?


----------



## trick

Re: Graham on Carter

Never really mattered to me. Sure I would rather have Jackson in place of Graham for most of the game, but not for defensive purposes. Vince will be auto-doubled whenever he gets the ball, in which case I would be more concerned about who the help defender is rather than who the primary defender is. I would focus on on the timing of the help and how everyone else rotates. Besides, 5-19 shooting? why argue with *those* results?

Re: The game overall

We played like crap, lost Bosh for most of the first half, Andrea was a non-factor after being a huge X-Factor throughout the entire season, and we only lost by 5. Even though the Raptors were down by 10+ in the 4th quarter I was still confident that there was still some more bark in the Raptors' bite. As the game ended, my worry of playing the prior to this game Nets wasn't even worth a second thought.

EDIT:
Now that I think about it even more, I'm in on Smitch's side on putting Parker (our best defender) on Jefferson rather than Carter. The whole team would be focused on auto-doubling Carter while they can rest easy on not having to doubling Jefferson knowing that a very capable defender like Parker is on him.


----------



## trick

Aurelino said:


> How did you come to the conclusion that this is the best the Nets can play, esp with Carter's poor shooting game?


I'll be expecting that historical "30-assist from Kidd and 56 points from Jefferson game" then. Just have to make sure my PVR is set up just right so that it won't get lost in the annals of history, so that future generations can bask in the glory.


----------



## ABargnani

Tough loss, there were a whole bunch of problems. 
Hope we can see the "real" Raptors play that won 47 games in the regular season.


----------



## Charlie Brown

trick said:


> I'll be expecting that historical "30-assist from Kidd and 56 points from Jefferson game" then. Just have to make sure my PVR is set up just right so that it won't get lost in the annals of history, so that future generations can bask in the glory.


Other Nets cannot have good games?

Vince Carter?


----------



## ballocks

i thought we had a decent fourth quarter. i was impressed by tj's leadership throughout the second and third q's, i thought it came at the right time when, lo and behold, the "flat raptors" emerged on the scene. tj didn't express too much displeasure with that recurring group throughout february, march and april, and that bothered me, but he did tonight. it almost dug us out a hole, too. i was also satisfied with the way tj kept j-kidd out of the paint. j's assist #'s were more a result of our pathetic interior/transition, wing and rotation defense than they were anything that tj lacked man on man. that should bode well for the rest of the series.

i was also impressed with sam's decision to pull tj back from the scorer's table when jose connected on his three in the fourth q. that took balls, if only because tj was clearly our most dangerous offensive weapon when he came out in the first place. but jose got us moving in the right direction as a group and sam stuck with him in the fourth. i guess he does mean what he says sometimes ("i'm going to play the hot hand, whoever it is").

dixon had a rough game, i hope he comes out of it. he's just forcing too many plays right now, imo, and not knocking down his open looks either. he's got to calm down. there's no time to be nervous.

mop wasn't nervous but i would've liked to have seen him play at least a second or two in the second half before we stuffed him in there as a "three-point threat" near the end. we could really use the man vs nj, i think. his energy on the glass in the first half was definitely helpful and his rebounding #'s would've been better had he not had to fight his own teammates for the ball on several trips. decent game for mop. 

hump got big minutes and he deserved them. his ability to pick up loose balls and extend possessions is critical on a team (imo) lacking such players.

bargnani looked awful and that worries me. man, i wish he would've played more down the stretch this year, simple as that. this is not the time to get your feet wet again.

new jersey was excellent defensively, i thought, which was a total surprise. parker is a reliable player and even he was clearly having trouble finding open looks. their ability to survive through matchups we would have seen before as advantageous (like bosh on nachbar) was great. 

but a lot of it, imo, had to do with bosh's foul trouble and i was a little worried about that. if chris had avoided his second foul and managed to take the ball to the basket earlier than he did (the fourth quarter), the complexion of the entire game might've been different. without chris inside to open it up for us, new jersey enjoyed stronger defensive sets for at least the first 3 quarters. good for them.

game two'll be better!

peace


----------



## Aurelino

trick said:


> I'll be expecting that historical "30-assist from Kidd and 56 points from Jefferson game" then. Just have to make sure my PVR is set up just right so that it won't get lost in the annals of history, so that future generations can bask in the glory.


If you truly believe that this is the best the Nets can play as a team, then more power to you.


----------



## speedythief

Aurelino said:


> If you truly believe that this is the best the Nets can play as a team, then more power to you.


I think it was pretty evident that neither team could live up to the hype of this series in game one, whether it was the lack of ball movement and ineffective transition defence for the Raptors, or the long stretches of offensive stagnation and the uncharacteristic play of certain Nets players.

Game 2 should be classic.


----------



## seifer0406

As poorly as we played in game 1, we could've lost by 5 or by 20+. Parker and Calderon made a lot of tough 3s down the stretch and that's really what kept us in the game. We cannot be satisfied to lose only by 5 and think that's the best the Nets could do because we had some luck on our side.

I would probably give Graham 1 more quarter to prove that he's ready to play. Simply axe'in him now is not a good idea with Garbo already out. But if Graham cannot make any contributions on offense/defense/rebounding, stick with Mopete or even try Luke Jackson.

I saw a few positive things in game 1 though. Our PGs Ford and Calderon is too much for Nets to handle imo. Lawrence Frank doesn't have much confidence in Marcus Williams so it's basically a 2 on 1 here. As well as Kidd played in this game, he slowed down in the 4th quarter and I think that's in part to fatigue caused by Raptors' PGs. The Nets cannot guard Bosh as well as they thought before the series. When Bosh is committed to drive inside, the Nets have no answers for him. I would expect him to come out ready in game 2 and not have the same start as in game 1. Lastly, Anthony Parker is a clutch player even at the NBA level. The Raptors should be comfortable having him shoot in playoff crunch time.


----------



## trick

Charlie Brown said:


> Other Nets cannot have good games?
> 
> Vince Carter?


Sure, but from what I've seen in boxscores whenever one of Vince or RJ have great games, the other tend to have mediocre to sub-par games. That's not to say that "The Big 3" can not play big at the same time as such nights do occur, but it's pretty seldom.


----------



## trick

Aurelino said:


> If you truly believe that this is the best the Nets can play as a team, then more power to you.


All I'm saying is, the Nets played like the Nets and the Raptors did not play like the Raptors.


----------



## Knick Killer

Chuck Swirsky disappointed me today. It's the first playoff game in 5 years and he didn't really add much more excitement to the game. Shame on you Chuck.


----------



## speedythief

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Chuck Swirsky disappointed me today. It's the first playoff game in 5 years and he didn't really add much more excitement to the game. Shame on you Chuck.


Chuck was alright. Leo fellating the Nets all afternoon got on my nerves a bit.


----------



## sammysamosa

Mark my words...New Jersey is going to run outta gas..just like they did in the 4th Q...Raptors will win this series


----------



## Charlie Brown

sammysamosa said:


> Mark my words...New Jersey is going to run outta gas..just like they did in the 4th Q...Raptors will win this series


With two off days between games, I doubt they run out of gas.


----------



## sammysamosa

Charlie Brown said:


> With two off days between games, I doubt they run out of gas.


Kidd Will not be able to go at the high speed he went in game one...he's gunna get worn down more and more...Raptors will win


----------



## Charlie Brown

sammysamosa said:


> Kidd Will not be able to go at the high speed he went in game one...he's gunna get worn down more and more...Raptors will win


Do you really think after resting two whole days, Kidd will not be ready to play on Tuesday?


----------



## sammysamosa

Maybe for a Quarter or too...But Kidd is an OLD PG with rickity knee's...raptors got the gitters outta the way, what for game 2 to be a blowout in favour of the raps


----------



## HB

sammysamosa said:


> Maybe for a Quarter or too...*But Kidd is an OLD PG with rickity knee's*...raptors got the gitters outta the way, what for game 2 to be a blowout in favour of the raps


Lol, I dont think Mitchell and his coaching staff agree with you


----------



## chubibo

^^ Kidd is always an "old PG" yet he continues to be a threat.


----------



## Real

sammysamosa said:


> Maybe for a Quarter or too...But Kidd is an OLD PG with rickity knee's...raptors got the gitters outta the way, what for game 2 to be a blowout in favour of the raps


Old point gaurds with "rickity" knees don't rack up 12 triple doubles, let alone play 80 out of 82 games.


----------



## elsaic15

Real said:


> Old point gaurds with "rickity" knees don't rack up 12 triple doubles, let alone play 80 out of 82 games.


[strike]why bother arguing with 3 year olds[/strike]


----------



## ABargnani

I'm sorry but these net fans on basketballforum are pathetic. No need to explain why.


----------



## Knick Killer

Once again a thread has turned into a haters thread. Im sick of this...


----------



## ballocks

honestly, i don't mean to offend anyone, but the entire idea of "triple-doubles" is so juvenile (childish) to me. is a 10/10/10 line much better than a 9/10/10 line or even a 9/9/9 line? for one to be deemed impressive because it's a "triple-double" is oversimplifying too many things- but then again, that's what sports in north america tend to do these days, whether i like it or not.

still, for me, it's like the "cycle" in baseball: it happens, and it's kind of interesting in the paper, but i mean, is a "cycle" really better than four home runs, or even two home runs and two doubles just because it's a "cycle"? bizarre. who really cares? it's an _interesting_ statistical line, sure, but not particularly meaningful (imo). they're two very different things.

jason kidd, to me, is an effective player in more categories than most, which is all that something like a "triple-double" would suggest. it's just his style of play, it doesn't mean too much. i think we all agree (don't we?). in that sense, it's an overrated metric but, again, it's like anything else: we need things to oversimplify how it all goes down, and stats do a great job of that- whether it's to my chagrin or not.

i'm just going to say, if you're going to use it as an argument (or even a support), i'm not usually going to listen to it myself. in my world, it's not nearly as impressive as some would lead you to believe. oh well. 

p.s. i thought j-kidd was absolutely silent throughout the fourth quarter today. at times, i was unaware that he was even on the floor (seriously). he missed the ol' 3/2 by just a couple of points, no doubt, but his game was hardly clutch today imo. that's a lot more important. at the end of the day, stats are often _just_ stats, most useful to those who don't watch the games, need something to say and food for opinion. i think that's a fact. and again, i don't mean to offend anyone here/anywhere.

the triple-double is sexy... but sexy is not necessarily healthy. 

peace


----------



## Who-C

So i got home from my exam rushing to turn on the game (i taped it) as i was watchin it i asked myself who are these guys. It was like i had never seen the raptors play like this. Come down the court dribble for 10 seconds and just jack up a shot. There was no spacing, it was absolutely dead and on top of that our defence was terrible. I did not see the Toronto Raptors playin today. I hope the playoff jitters are out of the way in time for game 2, so we can show these guys we aint a joke


----------



## jerkstore

ballocks said:


> honestly, i don't mean to offend anyone, but the entire idea of "triple-doubles" is so juvenile (childish) to me. is a 10/10/10 line much better than a 9/10/10 line or even a 9/9/9 line? for one to be deemed impressive because it's a "triple-double" is oversimplifying too many things- but then again, that's what sports in north america tend to do these days, whether i like it or not.
> 
> still, for me, it's like the "cycle" in baseball: it happens, and it's kind of interesting in the paper, but i mean, is a "cycle" really better than four home runs, or even two home runs and two doubles just because it's a "cycle"? bizarre. who really cares? it's an _interesting_ statistical line, sure, but not particularly meaningful (imo). they're two very different things.
> 
> jason kidd, to me, is an effective player in more categories than most, which is all that something like a "triple-double" would suggest. it's just his style of play, it doesn't mean too much. i think we all agree (don't we?). in that sense, it's an overrated metric but, again, it's like anything else: we need things to oversimplify how it all goes down, and stats do a great job of that- whether it's to my chagrin or not.
> 
> i'm just going to say, if you're going to use it as an argument (or even a support), i'm not usually going to listen to it myself. in my world, it's not nearly as impressive as some would lead you to believe. oh well.
> 
> p.s. i thought j-kidd was absolutely silent throughout the fourth quarter today. at times, i was unaware that he was even on the floor (seriously). he missed the ol' 3/2 by just a couple of points, no doubt, but his game was hardly clutch today imo. that's a lot more important. at the end of the day, stats are often _just_ stats, most useful to those who don't watch the games, need something to say and food for opinion. i think that's a fact. and again, i don't mean to offend anyone here/anywhere.
> 
> the triple-double is sexy... but sexy is not necessarily healthy.
> 
> peace


All I'm gonna say is that Kidd does whatever his team needs him to do, and a triple double is just a number.

A number that he nearly averages.


----------



## Jizzy

Kidd is an old PG with rickity knees? Damn. Damn, and he was two pts. shy of dropping a triple double to!


----------



## ZÆ

ballocks said:


> honestly, i don't mean to offend anyone, but the entire idea of "triple-doubles" is so juvenile (childish) to me. is a 10/10/10 line much better than a 9/10/10 line or even a 9/9/9 line? for one to be deemed impressive because it's a "triple-double" is oversimplifying too many things- but then again, that's what sports in north america tend to do these days, whether i like it or not.
> 
> still, for me, it's like the "cycle" in baseball: it happens, and it's kind of interesting in the paper, but i mean, is a "cycle" really better than four home runs, or even two home runs and two doubles just because it's a "cycle"? bizarre. who really cares? it's an _interesting_ statistical line, sure, but not particularly meaningful (imo). they're two very different things.
> 
> jason kidd, to me, is an effective player in more categories than most, which is all that something like a "triple-double" would suggest. it's just his style of play, it doesn't mean too much. i think we all agree (don't we?). in that sense, it's an overrated metric but, again, it's like anything else: we need things to oversimplify how it all goes down, and stats do a great job of that- whether it's to my chagrin or not.
> 
> i'm just going to say, if you're going to use it as an argument (or even a support), i'm not usually going to listen to it myself. in my world, it's not nearly as impressive as some would lead you to believe. oh well.
> 
> p.s. i thought j-kidd was absolutely silent throughout the fourth quarter today. at times, i was unaware that he was even on the floor (seriously). he missed the ol' 3/2 by just a couple of points, no doubt, but his game was hardly clutch today imo. that's a lot more important. at the end of the day, stats are often _just_ stats, most useful to those who don't watch the games, need something to say and food for opinion. i think that's a fact. and again, i don't mean to offend anyone here/anywhere.
> 
> the triple-double is sexy... but sexy is not necessarily healthy.
> 
> peace


*Kidd in Special Class, Even in Toronto*
As one might have expected, with all the attention up north focused on Vince Carter, someone else would turn out to be the leading suspect in the demise of the Raptors. Toronto area writers admitted as much Sunday as they wondered if the Raptors' talented--but young--backcourt can match up over the long haul against a wily veteran who has as many playoff games as triple doubles. They have other worries as well...not named Carter.

Kidd Dishes Out 15 Assists (Video) - - NBA.com
Playing Kidd's game - Julian Garcia - New York Daily News
Can the kids stop Kidd? - *Dave Feschuk - Toronto Star*
Without Bosh on the floor, Raps can't beat Nets � or anybody - *Dave Perkins - Toronto Star*
Kidd ratchets up playoff game a notch - Jerry Sullivan - Buffalo News
Raps had no business making this one even close - *Steve Simmons - Toronto Sun*

via [URL="http://www.netsdaily.com/]netsdaily[/URL]


----------



## Aurelino

All stats are somewhat overrated but there is a correlation between triple-doubles and winning games. Kidd's team has won 75% of the games in which he has had a TD. Read  this article for more insights.


----------



## TJ Ford

Kidd is just too good. Too good.


----------



## Mr_B

Its nice to see the Raps at practice today all smiles over the loss they don't look too concerned Sam also echoed my opinion about the Raps not playing there game and only losing by 5


----------

